# what kind of algae is this??



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got back from vacation yesterday and i came home to this. 

















My water params are 
Ph- 7
AM.-0
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 80 or so

I have my lights on a timer and set it to be on from 6 pm to 12 midnight. When i got home the one of my roommate had manually turned on the lights. Not sure how long it was that way. I thinking thats what did it. Anyone ever had this stuff before???


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

your nitrates are really high try to not let them get above 40. how often are you doing water changes? looks kinda like hair algae to me


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Your Nitrates are way high... that and the longer lighting are prob the reason.

I had it in my tank, mainly on my Anubis (slow growing plant) and i found that manual removal (outside the tank, in a bucket of water) and keeping up on water changes got rid of it.

I would use a net, and get what you can out... then gravel vac to remove any floating parts and remains. Keep up on weekly water changes and it should go away.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

do you have sand or sand colord gravel? my graphics on this comp are messed, anyways, when i go swimming in saltwater sea and there is sand ofc i see this stuff on the rocks things like hair and when they pick them up they are slippery and stick to teh sand

lol this might had something to do with it :nod:


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like possibly staghorn or maybe black brush algae.


----------

